# Undershirts



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, don't care which is most "trad" - however, I have a problem.

My current undershirts seem to creep up - my OCBD's stay in place just fine, but whatever's underneath beats a hasty retreat out of my pants waistband. I am not especially tall, thus I don't think size "tall" undershirts are a solution.

Any ideas on undershirts that stay where they are meant to?


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been having the same problem. I even moved up a size but undershirts these days are just shrinking. I tried almost every possible brand.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

I swear by CK "micro-modal" undershirts. https://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=524618&CategoryID=22098
I know this is the crew neck version. The local Macy's (at least here) has the v-neck version too. Pus, their website has a free "stlye guide":devil: They are pricey, but hold up to washings well and can be had for $16 if you wait around. Look on the clearance rack.... I have a small stock from the last sale and also from fear of them being discontinued. 
I am a 40L and choose to wear a Small. I like a tighter undershirt and they stay put with room to spare (length-wise). As an aside, these do not work very well if boxer shorts are your preference. Hope that helps a bit...


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

After an exhaustive search for the perfect v-neck undershirt, I have recently settled for the Brooks Brothers supima v-necks. I'm 6'3 with a long torso, so I have a real problem finding undershirts that stay long enough. I also like a large enough opening that there isn't a chance of the t-shirt showing. 

There are very few decent options in the tall range, and most are online only, which I don't prefer. The BB shirts aren't perfect, but they are as close as I will find. I also decided to not machine dry them, to avoid any major shrinkage in terms of length. I recently bought 9 of them. When I have 8 dirty ones, I do a quick load and then hang them up to dry. 

It aint a perfect scenario, but it ensures I have an undershirt that fits correctly and won't continually shrink wash after wash, like most brands do nowadays.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

My Lands' End underwear - boxer briefs and t-shirts - have proven to be plush, soft, comfortable, long lasting, and without any unwanted "shifting." Far superior to Jockey, Hanes, etc. in every way. Can't speak to the quality of the luxury brands, because the LE underwear made it unnecessary to go that route.

As with all articles of clothing, proper sizing is critical...


----------



## Blackford Oakes (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 on Land's End t-shirts. Best I've tried.



Tiger said:


> My Lands' End underwear - boxer briefs and t-shirts - have proven to be plush, soft, comfortable, long lasting, and without any unwanted "shifting." Far superior to Jockey, Hanes, etc. in every way. Can't speak to the quality of the luxury brands, because the LE underwear made it unnecessary to go that route.
> 
> As with all articles of clothing, proper sizing is critical...


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I got some Land's End crew neck tees recently in order to qualify free shipping, and they appear to be well made, I have only washed them twice so tI can't testify to their longevity. I like the Brooks v-necks as well, but don't like the crew necks, they have kinda of scooped neck. Also, I have had good luck with JBanks tees in the past. I will say its definitely an imperfect world when it comes to t-shirts.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I just picked up some JAB crew necks myself and have been very pleased. The best undershirts I have came from Bannana Republic of all places. I received a $50 gift card last Christmas and wandered into the local BR fully expecting to hand the card to my wife. I noticed the undershirts on sale and picked up three. The only complaint is that the V on the V necks is not deep enough and shows when wearing an open collar shirt.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I just tuck my undershirt into my boxers, and it stays tucked all day long. Far better than when I have it only tucked into my pants.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

This problem used to drive me crazy.

I do three things:

1.) Buy longer undershirts. Jockey Tall Man at Kohl's are nice...longer (but not softer) than LE models. Nordstrom brand talls are also nice. I think the undershirt should be as long or longer than the shirt tail itself.

2.) Go down one size from casual T-shirt size

3.) Tuck into underwear (like Orgetorix)

This approach works for me. YMMV.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Nordstrom branded undershirts are superior to anything I've tried (including Haines Beefy-T's, and the Lands' End t-shirts). I'm 6'2" and in XL the Nordstrom t-shirts are as long as my dress shirt tails and stay put all day. I don't tuck my undershirts into my boxer shorts. Same is true for crew neck (which is what I wear every day under dress shirts with or without a tie) and v-neck.

Red


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

With judicious use of sales, I've switched entirely to BB undershirts (and underwear for that matter) - they seem to keep their shape better than the Hanes/Jockey/CK/Polo I tried previously. This is the 3-pack supima cotton - not the hyperexpensive country club or GF options, which do feel nice but I haven't entirely lost my pricing sanity.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

Jockey Tall solves the problems completely. I have long torso and these are a treat. Easy to find. Every outlet place has a Jockey Store, and I buy them 10 packs at a time when I have occasion. I have a stack of unopened in vee and crew.


----------



## tug (May 16, 2008)

thanks for the recommendations on the bb supima and landsend undershirts. i've been wanting to try them for some time and now with these recommendations, i think i'll go out and buy some.

i'd like to add in my two cents if i may...

the key to finding undershirts that stay tucked is two-fold:

locate undershirts that are cut longer and more narrow than "standard" undershirts. an easy way to do this is to lay your existing undershirts flat on the floor and measure the length (from collar to bottom of undershirt) and the width (underarm to underarm and along the bottom). this will be your baseline measurement. you'll likely find your typical undershirts (size medium) will have a length of 26" to 28" long and over 20" in width. visit your local department store, take a measuring tape with you and measure a bunch of undershirts that interest you. find ones that are longer and narrower than your baseline undershirt and you'll find that they will stay tucked better than what you currently wear.
try out longer-cut stretch undershirts that fit close to your body. the main reason traditional box cut undershirts come untucked is either they are too short or they bunch around the waist/love handle area. 
dorji rightly points out that the ck micro modal undershirts will stay tucked better than standard undershirts and that is because that undershirt does a good job in combining both items above (longer/narrower and stretch). the price is higher than others, but the ck micro modal is a nice undershirt overall, especially if you can get it for around $16.

another good example is the jcpenny bvd stretch undershirts (95% cotton, 5% spandex). i just picked some of these up and i found the medium to be cut 29" long out of the package, and since it's a fitted undershirt and longer, it'll stay tucked better. plus, at around $5 per undershirt (on sale), it's a real bargain.

one other way to find undershirts that won't come untucked as easily is to search google (or my site) for "tall undershirts", "long undershirts", or "stay tucked" undershirts. there are a handful of companies that have solved the untucking/bunching problem by combining #1 & #2 above.

hope the above information helps!

tug
undershirtguy.com


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Agree with those who feel that BB V-necks are the best. I have some that have lasted for years...and, as noted, the 'V' is nice and deep.


----------



## Mexicorn (Dec 27, 2010)

Undershirts used to always be a problem for me, as I also have a long torso (and am 6'2"). What I recently found that works best for me are 'stretch' undershirts (95%/5% cotton/spandex) + tucking into underwear if necessary. Target used to make an amazing and affordable option under their merona brand, but they have sadly been discontinued. Macy's also had a nice stretch blend v-neck under their alfani label, but they also seem to be disappearing from stores. My most recent test has been with Gap, which I recently noticed offered a stretch cotton option. Sadly, these are only offered in black creneck, are quite expensive given the brand ($24.50 for 2), and I've heard that they fade quickly, but after a first wearing they were very comfortable.

A blog called The Undershirt Guy has a running list of cotton/spandex blend undershirts currently avaialable. You can find that here.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> I just tuck my undershirt into my boxers, and it stays tucked all day long. Far better than when I have it only tucked into my pants.


 +1 .. I've been doing this since I was a kid.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

I've never worn undershirts. Don't see the point, really.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

If I was in LA, I don't think I'd wear them either.

But in North Mississippi it's going to snow up to 10 inches tonight and heat indexes get around 115 in August. I have no choice.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I may or may not have had the solution in hand the whole time. I recently bought some undershirts at my base to wear with my new uniform. The shirts are by Campbellsville Apparel Company, and they make white shirts as well (the pack I have is "sand".) They are super long in the torso and seem like they'd work great. I'll wash em up and try them under some dark OCBDs and if they work well, might need to grab some white from their site. As an added bonus, they're made in Kentucky.


----------



## tug (May 16, 2008)

hey pink & green,

i'm pretty sure the sand-colored campbellsville apparel undershirts you are talking about are the moisture wicking (polyester or polyester blend) ones, and i definitely agree with you that they are a really great undershirt, especially for the price. the company has a website where anyone (including non-military) can purchase them.

the only problem is that they do not offer the moisture wicking ones in white. last i checked, they only offer a white 100% cotton undershirt. although those [the 100% cotton ones] are good, they aren't all that better than anything else on the market.

it would be great if they offered a white version of their moisture-wicking undershirts.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

JakeLA said:


> I've never worn undershirts. Don't see the point, really.


+1...I've never worn them here, there, or anywhere. Not in Wisconsin, not in Kansas, not in LA, not in NYC. Not in January, not in July.

-- If the weather is cold, I will put various articles on top of the shirt (usually OCBD) that I'm wearing. Sweaters, jackets, overcoats.
-- If the weather is hot, and if I persist in wearing OCBDs, I will sweat in them whether if I'm wearing an undershirt or not. They're going to get washed after one wearing either way.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Why wear undershirts?

(Don Draper voice) Because thats what people _do_.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

It's a matter of personal taste, of course, but I find that a quality undershirt keeps me warmer in winter, cooler and drier in summer, and creates an overall well-turned out feel whether I'm wearing a dress or casual shirt. It just _seems _like the right thing to do...


----------



## Dripp (Nov 11, 2005)

This weekend I stopped by Nordstrom and purchased a 3 pack of the Nordstrom undershirts. While the cotton was nice, they were too wide in the body, and a bit too short for me. I also didn't like that they didn't have any stretch material in them. Not sure what to do with them now...


----------



## mfs (Mar 1, 2009)

Hanes 'v' neck, tucked into my Lily Pulitzer boxers, and I am good to go.

And I fly a small airplane in my mediation practice all over Southern California, and I always remain tucked in and comfortable.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> +1...I've never worn them here, there, or anywhere. Not in Wisconsin, not in Kansas, not in LA, not in NYC. Not in January, not in July.
> 
> -- If the weather is cold, I will put various articles on top of the shirt (usually OCBD) that I'm wearing. Sweaters, jackets, overcoats.
> -- If the weather is hot, and if I persist in wearing OCBDs, I will sweat in them whether if I'm wearing an undershirt or not. They're going to get washed after one wearing either way.


+1.1

No earthly reason to wear undershirts. JB's reasoning is unimpeachable and I'll consider it the final word on the matter.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Must be watching Clark Gable movies then.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Blue or pink shirts show sweat spots like nothing else and I've rarely ever worn one without an undershirt because of it. On the other hand, white shirts hide them pretty well so I've gone without during the summer. Still, chest hair and nipples can show through if it's a broadcloth or pinpoint. So, I'd say it's a situational thing.

Getting back on topic, Andy's recommended a couple that have alternative fabrics and stay tucked but they'll cost a little more than your average department store brand. See the links at the top. One of the biggest problems I have with the average store brands is that there's almost no in-between. Either they're long enough but too baggy or fitted enough but too short.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

But isn't chest hair trad?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

JakeLA said:


> But isn't chest hair trad?


Exactly.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Does this mean I have to start using Rogaine on my pectorals? I wish the AmTrad Board of Trustees had notified me sooner!


----------



## Oak Cliff (Sep 23, 2010)

For the past several years, I wore the JAB v-necks. They are thick and nice when new, but after washing in hot water and drying in the dryer, they shrink up and lose the original softness after about six months. I've recently switched to the BB supima v-necks. They are softer and a bit thinner than the JAB shirts, which is more comfortable. To increase the life of the shirts, I'm now washing them in cold water and hanging them dry, and after the first few washes, I'm still very happy with them. I tried some (2x)ist shirts and they shrunk very quickly after hot wash and dryer and the calvin kleins are nice to begin with but quickly shrink up as well. I haven't found any shirts that can hold up well to a hot wash and dryer, but the JAB's seem to do better than most.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Again, there are options that cost a little more but may be worth it:

www.ribbedtee.com
www.tommyjohnwear.com

It's certainly not as expensive as Zimmerli will cost you! Both of these brands have gotten pretty good reviews from many people.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't tend to advertise, but as well as ministering in my small town, I am an Air Force Reserve Chaplain.

(Edit)Hmm. That's odd. The post I was replying to is gone. ??


----------



## nosajwols (Jan 27, 2010)

I just tuck them into my shorts, they never creep up on me.

I wear them because I found that my shorts last two to three times longer if I do (less sweat etc.).


----------



## brooks_bro (Jun 15, 2009)

I can speak to the wonder of Tommy John. Love that these stay tucked in - no clue what I was thinking wearing those bulky undershirts from the brethren -
instant loss of 5 - 10 lbs and they stay tucked!


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

The original post said this was not a question of what was trad and, frankly, I don't know, but wouldn't this problem disappear with the undershirts young people and models call "wife beaters", which are ribbed and therefore cling to the torso? Aren't those what undershirts used to be for all men? Isn't that precisely the undershirt Clark Gable was not wearing in the famous scene, alluded to here, that supposedly crashed the undershirt market? When did tees, which is what everyone's discussing here become undershirts, does anyone know? If trad involves clinging to tradition -- those cap-toe bals, tweed jackets, repp ties, clothes that make trad wearers look like they stepped out of an old movie -- wouldn't the old-fashioned "wife beater" undershirt be an element of trad gear? Forum members are very savvy about style history. I'd love to hear some.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I find the athletic or A-shirt (as we were taught to call them at the department store) to be quite useful, and have a number of them. I tend to wear them mostly in summer however. I like the Tee for winter as its another layer of insulation, and any sweat from the day is mostly absorbed by the tee and thus kept from the outer garment - another protection against smelling bad throughout the day.

But any time other than winter, yes I do find the A-shirt to be quite useful, especially with white dress shirts which are thinner than the OCBDs.


----------



## jimmyfingers (Sep 14, 2010)

I am using 2x)ist shirts right now and they seem to be doing really well. I am one of those guys that is stuck between a medium and large in T shirts. I am liking these though. I bought them in a large and they shrunk down immediently to a size that is greater than medium and less than large which is what I am. The collars are doing well too.

Polo, and Nautica were horrible. 

My next purchase will be some ribbedtees.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

In the realm of undershirts, A-shirts versus T-shirts are a matter of taste. Frankly I don't like them very much. They don't absorb underarm sweat and I hate the way they look underneath a white shirt.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

There is definitely a "devil may care" attitude to the A-shirt. However, unless you're really nailing the overall look, it can come off kind of slovenly or unattractive.

Perhaps a bit like a mustache - great on some, questionable on others.


----------



## ThomasC (Nov 6, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> There is definitely a "devil may care" attitude to the A-shirt. However, unless you're really nailing the overall look, it can come off kind of slovenly or unattractive.


Agreed. I am a white collar professional and the only style of undershirt that I wear is the A-shirt. I have been wearing them for many years with my suit and tie, as well as with casual and polo shirts. Because I have a neat, well-groomed appearance, no one has ever made a derogatory or unkind remark about them. If you feel confident and comfortable wearing an A-shirt, as I do, then it is reflected in your appearance.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Now you see boys growing up in the UK, at least when I was a kid didn't have this problem, because we tucked our vests into our underpants. And on the extremely rare occasion when I still wear a vest I still do that, so it stays where it should.


----------



## heimskringla (Nov 2, 2008)

Land's End undershirts are good quality. They fit well and don't shrink or shift on me.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Oak Cliff said:


> I haven't found any shirts that can hold up well to a hot wash and dryer...


Me neither. Everything I wash at home gets the cold/cold cycle, and then hung to dry. No matter what it (clothing item) is, this method for home laundry causes the least wear.


----------



## ThomasC (Nov 6, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> I find the athletic or A-shirt (as we were taught to call them at the department store) to be quite useful, and have a number of them. I tend to wear them mostly in summer however. I like the Tee for winter as its another layer of insulation, and any sweat from the day is mostly absorbed by the tee and thus kept from the outer garment - another protection against smelling bad throughout the day.
> 
> But any time other than winter, yes I do find the A-shirt to be quite useful, especially with white dress shirts which are thinner than the OCBDs.


Maybe a post just regarding A-shirts would be beneficial. While I really do not understand the opposition to them as T-shirts are even less attractive to me than an A-shirt under a dress shirt. Not to mention the less than desirable comfort factor of a t-shirt. Personally, I would much rather see an A-shirt than a t-shirt through a dress shirt.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm pretty happy with the Neiman Marcus house brand undershirts. They were on sale over the holidays for about $30 for a pack of 3. Nice slim fit and great mercanized cotton material that is almost like BB country club.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Unlike Trip and Joe Beamish, I'm a regular wearer of undershirts--in both cold and hot weather. And I've tried lots of brands of undershirts. I'm tall, and I often find that undershirts shrink drastically in the dryer, rendering them too short for me. For some reason, it strikes me as stupid to hang dry undershirts, so I've been on the lookout for good undershirts for some time.

Although I only own one undershirt from them, I've actually found J. Press undershirts to be the best. I know, I know: there's no reason to spend more money for a "name-brand" undershirt, when they can be had more cheaply. I also don't like J. Press's continued use of a tag, which can be uncomfortable.

Other than that, though, I've found Press undershirts to be very much worth it. From my experience, they shrink very little. Their v-neck undershirts have a deep v to them, so there's no reason to worry about them creeping into view. They also have very short sleeves, which is nice if you wear the undershirt under a short-sleeved shirt. They are long without being bulky.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

For anyone who cares, I eventually purchased 6 Jockey shirts on sale with a gift card I'd been given. They're working well. Perhaps I demanded too much of the old ones - as I got rid of them, it occurred to me they were purchased my freshman year of high school or before.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

ThomasC said:


> Maybe a post just regarding A-shirts would be beneficial. While I really do not understand the opposition to them as T-shirts are even less attractive to me than an A-shirt under a dress shirt. Not to mention the less than desirable comfort factor of a t-shirt. Personally, I would much rather see an A-shirt than a t-shirt through a dress shirt.


Functionally, I prefer t-shirts because they absorb sweat from the pits. Looks-wise, they uniformly cover from the neck down. I'll grant that you can see where the short sleeves end, but that looks better to me than straps over one's shoulders.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Anti-persperant/deodorant causes stains under the arms and will eventually rot the fabric. To me, that's a good reason to wear undershirts.

I normally buy Jockey brand because I can find them in tall sizes, but recently I picked up a pair from JC Penny's in tall that are way more substantially constructed. Since I haven't worn these in the summer heat, I'm not sure if a thicker shirt is a good thing or bad thing.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Bandit44 said:


> Anti-persperant/deodorant causes stains under the arms and will eventually rot the fabric. To me, that's a good reason to wear undershirts.


 +1. I've noticed that especially in summer, when I tend to load up on deodorant, the fabric on polos and T-shirts near the pits will feel thinner and coarser. That alone warranted the use of an undershirt. I've found that V neck t-shirts under most shirts work well enough, no worries about the collar poppin up over your polo/tie etc.


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

RibbedTees is hands down the best undershirt I use. They are slowly replacing all of my BB Supimas. 

Absolutely top notch. Stays tucked in all day and doesn't bunch.


----------



## wpking (Jul 13, 2010)

I like the LE Canvas Tshirts.


----------



## ThomasC (Nov 6, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Functionally, I prefer t-shirts because they absorb sweat from the pits. Looks-wise, they uniformly cover from the neck down. I'll grant that you can see where the short sleeves end, but that looks better to me than straps over one's shoulders.


As long as the President of the U.S.A. is fine with straps showing, then so am I.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hanes Beefy tees. I bought a big pile from Sierra Trading Post. A superior tee shirt, just wish they came in a v-neck.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

ThomasC said:


> As long as the President of the U.S.A. is fine with straps showing, then so am I.


 And we all know what an upstanding example he is in other sartorial matters. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Bandit44 said:


> Anti-persperant/deodorant causes stains under the arms and will eventually rot the fabric. To me, that's a good reason to wear undershirts.


Using a deoderant only (not anti-perspirant) solves this issue _for me._ That is, the anti-perspirant contains aluminum derivatives that cause staining. So using a product like Toms of MAine https://www.tomsofmaine.com/products/deodorant#/?page=Deodorant works well and doesn't stain, plus it's USA made.


----------



## bengee (Aug 21, 2003)

Has Nordstrom discontinued their classic, basic undershirts? they are so luxurious and wear so well....can't find them on their site or for their sale, etc....thanks!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

What is an undershirt?


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

It is a wifebeater. 

You must be into revivals; I just noticed this is an old thread.


----------

